# Congratulations Nipididdee !!



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

He wins the Bassmasters weekend series event at Presque Isle . 

4 fish for 19 pounds .

http://www.abaproam.com/results/84.pdf


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow awesome job Nip. That is a heavy sack


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job nip!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

nice job Nip way to get them on the big water.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

MAN! I really appreciate it from all!! I'm surprised results were online already!!!

I have been working on "removing my enemies" for some time now- I hada conglomeration of things that tried to gut punch me all throughout the last 3 days...the only enemy is yourself!!! I survived!!! 

Thanks HeyJay for prefishn' early this year- we didn't catch a fish on 'em then- but WOW were they there now- if you aint been there...get to Presque!! There were 2 MONSTER fish weighed a 6.5 and 7lb+. 

A huge congrats to OGF'r Walt Sullivan as well who was a crawdad poop behind with 18.89lbs, you rock Walt...thanks for lettn' me win!!!

Thanks again for the recognition OGF'rs~

Nip


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

See nip all ya had to do is shake my hand Friday and your luck changed ill put it on you tab lol good to see ya and great job at the tourney wins are always nice talk to ya later. Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations Nip!! Rock On Man!!  WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Zart man following the bass fishn'!!!

Does that enemy thingie exist in the toothed fish world? I don't think I have ever seen you not smile!!! I appreciate the charma

Whats even crazier is I'm right now watching the FLW Walleye tour I DVRD'- I think I wanna do this!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice Nip!! Congrats


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Congrats on being points leader as well! Only 1 tournament to go. Hopefully the Sandusky smallies are as good to you as those Ashtabula smallies were - glad we stopped there on the way to Presque.


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

First of all congrats to Nip!!!!! Nice job!!! Second of all...I cant belive I finally got some wood. I have been fishing these tournys for three years and never won anything...came close...but no cigar. I went Ike on the boat, I held back on stage but I fell asleep with a huge smile and my second place wood...I know that sounds metro-sexual but it was a long time coming. And in case you think i got lucky...maybe i did...but I camped out for 4 days and fought 4 to 5 footers to find this spot...And no one was around. 

And congrats to my co-angler Mike Steiner who won the co-angler with over 15# in three fish.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads nip!!!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

That's awesome booyah. Your wells must have been bustin' at the seams with those 2 bags. Your boat definitely takes the honors for the weekend. Nice catch.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

now i dont care who ya are thats funny talk to ya soon Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job Rory! CONGRATS!!!:B


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

great job to both of you


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

nice job, I bet it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads nip.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Rory...
How funny was it when you held your hand up to my nose and said...."Smell, this....what does it smell like???" With a big smile on your face...
So I sniffed your hand....thought about it and confidently replied...."Smells like 6 pounders to me!"
I guess I wasn't that far off huh???? 

Congrats on your finish!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nip, You're the best!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I only saw the sixes both days...leaping off and following caught fish...so I guess we stretched them a bit 5lbrs stunk pretty good though and made my thumbs bleed up until yesterday 

Saturday was like fishn' in a barrel ( after drving 7 hours trailering), just one of those magical Erie things. Sunday was scary, challenging and one of the biggest learning experiences I've had on the pond to date.

Thanks again to all, your support is truly inspiring. Bring on Sandusky!!!!

nip


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Lets see what else you got, Hippie.

ZJust kidding, congrats.

See you saturaday


----------

